# mysql-server-5.5.8_3 problems



## folivora (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,

Yesterday I upgraded to mysql-server-5.5.8_3. After upgrade I have had different errors.

[CMD=]mysql_upgrade[/CMD] gives following error:


```
mysqlcheck: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user
```

Second problem what I am getting, is that I can't login to mysql as root user.

I haven't changed the password and I am 100% sure that I am using the correct password.

I don't know, is this due problem with [CMD=]mysql_upgrade[/CMD] .

NOTE: I got mysql_upgrade working, somehow it needed -u root.


If i start mysql with command [CMD=]mysqld_safe -user=mysql[/CMD] it works but if I use [CMD="]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server start[/CMD] I am getting following errors:


```
Starting mysql.
sed: 1: "s/^/usr/local/bin/mysql ...": bad flag in substitute command: 'l'
110114 11:22:19 mysqld_safe Logging to '/var/db/mysql/hostdb.biz.err'.
110114 11:22:19 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/db/mysql
110114 11:22:20 mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /var/db/mysql/hostdb.biz.pid ended
```

And then mysql-server won't start up.

These might be noobiesh questions.

-Folivora


----------

